# Leo hatchling morph help please!



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hiya guys

Ok... we have bred 2 of our leos... Garfield (hypo tangerine) and Davince (high yellow) pics below....




















These are the babies we have had so far... I think they are probably going to be hypo's but I'm not sure... does anyone know geneticaly what they're likely to be? (They're only a day old in these pics)


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i dont know what they are but they are gorgeous 

let me know if you are thinking of selling any xxxx


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

We will indeed be selling when they're a bit bigger....

Would probs need to use reptile taxi though as you are a tres long way away!

Thanks for commenting... I'm totally besotted!!!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

PM me if you do consider selling... they are gorgeous...

I am waiting on a mack snow female arriving this month


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

You got it right yourself: hypos.


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Excellent! Thanks for that clarification.

Just to check... will they all be hypos? Will we get any tangerines? (Daddy's brighter than that in the flesh!)


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Emz118 said:


> Excellent! Thanks for that clarification.
> 
> Just to check... will they all be hypos? Will we get any tangerines? (Daddy's brighter than that in the flesh!)


Well as neither parent has many spots, you will quite possibly get all hypos. I was going to say that the father didn't look that tangerine, but if he is more orange than that in real life, then some of the hatchlings will probably have some tangerine influence.


----------



## deano2 (Feb 20, 2007)

i think they gonna turn out be more high yellow than hypo could be wrong but the black looks to black for hypos,baby hypos more grey than black


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

deano2 said:


> i think they gonna turn out be more high yellow than hypo could be wrong but the black looks to black for hypos,baby hypos more grey than black


Yeah the hatchling is quite black looking at the photo - hypos are more brown.


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, so maybe not hypos. 

Well, I think they're pretty!!!


----------



## Matt W (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, because Hypos and High Yellows are both not genetic and are selectivly bred, you have a 50/50 chance of getting one or the other. However, in many books I've read, they all conclude that the temperature of incubation does not only determine the sex but also the amount of black pigmentation, higher temperature will mean less black colouring. So to have a better chance of a Hypo, the higher the better, so if you want a 75/25 chance of one or the other (75 for Hypo) then you'd want to incubate future eggs from your two adults at around 88F / 31C.

Hope I've helped a bit!

Thx,
Matt


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Ooooh....that's interesting... we were considering incubating a couple for male anyway, so I'll let you know the results.


----------

